
D-Wave CEO: Our Next Quantum Processor Will Make Computer Science History - jonbaer
http://recode.net/2014/09/25/d-wave-ceo-our-next-quantum-processor-will-make-computer-science-history-video/
======
headShrinker
> "Our [widget] Will Make [industry category] History"

I'm pretty sure every corporation, every scientist, every inventor thinks this
about their big project. While some actually disrupt, most intend to disrupt,
and fail.

Disruption is not only about invention, it's also about marketing... One thing
is for sure no one has cornered the market on disruption.

I don't know if I'm being that clear, in relating industry disruption and
making history... An example is IBM's Watson made Computer Science history but
they marketed the shit out of it, too, and by hosting a competition on
jeopardy between Watson and the greatest Jeopardy players of all time, media
attention was scored, public paid attention, and only then was 'history' made.
Watson, the invention was not the history creator, the event involving Watson
was the "history".

Another example is Nikoli Tesla, while he technically made history many times
over, isn't very strongly remembered in the public conscious, Edison on the
other hand wasn't as much an inventor as he was an excellent marketer. He
didn't even invent the light bulb, but he sure did make it famous and by doing
so "made history".

